# Does emotions come back



## Jms (Feb 4, 2010)

No negative please I just woul dlike to know if your emotion come back and feel the same seems to be my biggest problem on why I can't beat this now!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Jms said:


> No negative please I just woul dlike to know if your emotion come back and feel the same seems to be my biggest problem on why I can't beat this now!!!


Yes, your emotions do come back. When I was at my worst I couldn't even feel love for my own children. That is gone now. I feel love, hope, pain, anger, sadness, happiness, etc. I am in recovery so they are not as strong as they would be if I were completely better but I feel them.


----------

